# San Jose RC



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Open began with a very tight quad with two retired. The first down is the very long retired bird up a gradual slope on the left thrown right to left with the bird clearing the horizon. There is a row of heavy cover and several shrubs that separate this bird from the line so a straight line to it is difficult. There is also a stand of trees and brush into which the gunner retires. Second down is the shortest bird on the middle right thrown left to right and very close to the flyer gunners in what appears to be a depression behind a small log. This gunner stays up. Third down is the middle left bird thrown left to right into a prominent patch of cover significantly longer than the short mark but fairly tight behind it visually. The gunner retires behind a bush. Last to fall is the flyer on the right shot left to right with the gunners being only slightly longer than the short mark. All of the marks fall within a span of less than 90 degrees. Most of the dogs are thrown by the short mark being so close to the flyer gunners and either run behind the gunner deep or go back to the flyer. Some dogs are taking the short bird second (or attempting to) and some are taking the shorter retired second and then trying to come back and take the short up mark. Some dogs have skipped the two middle birds and gone long. Regardless of the order, many of the dogs have ended up back at the flyer. Very few have actually done the test.

I don't think the Open will finish the first series tonight.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Amateur started with a triple with two retired. It's very tight, but much shorter than the Open. The first bird down is shortest mark, the short retired, thrown right to left in the middle of the test. It is thrown just to the left of a large bush behind which the gunner retires. The long retired is next on the left thrown left to right in a relatively open field but with lots of mounds and ditches to negotiate. Right in front of the line and on line to both retired marks is a tall, thick row of cover. The dogs tend to run around this cover either left or right and get thrown off the direct line to each of these marks. The middle-distance flyer is last down on a hill to the right shot left to right with mounds to negotiate enroute. The gallery cannot see most of the test but there have been some dogs return to the flyer when sent to the short retired. I heard there were a number of handles or pickups early. They are expecting to get the first series done today.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial Amateur callbacks to 2nd series (36 dogs):

1,2,5,11,16,17,21,22,23,28,29,30,33,34,35,36,37,40,41,43,44,45,46,47,48,50,51,52,53,56,57,59,64,67,70,72

Dog #1 starts tomorrow at 8:00 at the same location.


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Judy Myers said:


> Unofficial Amateur callbacks to 2nd series (36 dogs):
> 
> 1,2,5,11,16,17,21,22,23,28,29,30,33,34,35,36,37,40,41,43,44,45,46,47,48,50,51,52,53,56,57,59,64,67,70,72
> 
> Dog #1 starts tomorrow at 8:00 at the same location.


Thanks for your usual great reporting! Sounds like both Open and Am are tough. Good luck in the AM second series and a very happy birthday to the star of the show Trek!


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Go Goldens!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial Amateur Callbacks to the 3rd series (19 dogs):

5,16,17,21,30,33,34,35,37,40,41,43,47,48,50,53,56,57,70

Dog 21 starts the 3rd series.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Thank you, Judy...for setups, also ....


----------



## joannefitzpatrick (Aug 23, 2010)

Any news on the Qual? Callbacks?


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Any more Open news?


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Derby Callbacks: All dogs back to second series.
The Qual is done. I will try to find out the placements. If anyone has them, feel free to post.
I heard the Open had 29 callbacks to the second series. Will try to get those as well.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Qual Placements:

1st - Buster - Bell
2nd - Tessa - Prather
3rd - Miko - Garrison
4th - Big - Niles
RJ - Gauge - Carlson/Sargenti
JAM - Luna - Stroud-Swingle/Sargenti


----------



## PaulaE (Dec 16, 2005)

Congratulation to Missy and her win with Buster! Well deserved . . .


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Way to go Buster and Missy! Congrats.
Also congrats to all the finishers with special to Jim Garrison and John Carlson!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial Derby callbacks to 3rd series (29 dogs):

3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,17,18,19,20,21,22,23,24,25,26,27,28,29,30,31,32,33,34,35


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Open second series is probably done by now, but here are the callbacks to the second series (29 dogs):

1,2,6,10,17,20,23,27,33,35,36,38,43,46,50,53,54,59,60,62,63,64,65,72,74,85,86,92,94


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Open to water blind, 14 dogs:
6 Lucky, Sargenti
19 Nell, Niles
23 Leica, Patopea
33 Alli, McNeill
35 Odin, Fangsrud
53 Stella, Fangsrud
54 Guide, Sargenti
59 Saber, Hatch
62 Nitro, Pingatore
65 Sally, Graves
85 Sako, Patopea 
86 Maddie, Sargenti
92 Grace, Patopea
94 Free, Sargenti


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks everyone for posting the info!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congrats to all with a special to John Carlson and Gauge!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Derby callbacks to 4th series (21 dogs):

3,4,5,6,7,11,12,17,18,21,22,23,24,25,26,27,30,31,33,34,35


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Open results:
1st, Guide; Sargenti, owner Kippy Stroud
2nd, Maddie; Sargenti, Kippy
3rd, Lucky; Sargenti, Lisa Twist
4th, Nell; Angela Niles
RJ, Grace, Patopea, Loren Crannell and Gale Mettenbrink
JAM Alli, Ellen McNeil
JAM Nitro, Rich Pingatore
JAM Free, Sargenti, Kippy & the Moore's


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Amateur results:
1st, Flirt; Cheryl Jones
2nd, Ben; Julie Zuhlke
3rd, Ammo, Bill Petrovish
4th, Phoenix, owned by Gale Mettenbrink, run by Larry Mike Smith
RJ, Saber; Chris Hatch
JAM, Hunter; Gale Mettenbrink
JAM, Nitro; Rich Pingatore
JAM, Bug; Karen Young


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Derby results: 1st, LaVeau; Ellen McNeill 2nd, Stella; Robin Gulvin 3rd, Booty; Keely Morin 4th, Corky; Sargenti, owned by Kippy Stroud RJ, Champ; Amie Duke JAMS to 5,6,11,12,17,18,22,23,24,25,26,27,30,34.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Lynn Moore said:


> Open results:
> 1st, Guide; *Sargenti*, owner Kippy Stroud
> 2nd, Maddie;* Sargenti*, Kippy
> 3rd, Lucky; *Sargenti*, Lisa Twist
> ...


Way to dominate Bill Sargenti !!!!


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Congratulations to Cheryl Jones and Flirt for winning the Amateur (over 70 dogs). Flirt is young -- 3 years. 1 month, 7 days. She is just now starting to run as an all age dog. Owner trained and handled. 

How sweet it is,
Helen


----------

